# What do you see here...?



## RobN185 (Mar 12, 2011)

Cute little lambs...






Professional bodyguards...


----------



## DogGoneGood (Mar 14, 2011)

Hahaha, too cute, I like that.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 14, 2011)

The one on the right reminds me of Joe Camel. Nice work, I chuckled.


----------



## FoggyLens (Mar 15, 2011)

Haha toooo cute!


----------



## jowensphoto (Mar 16, 2011)

lol this made my morning


----------



## Davor (Mar 16, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> The one on the right reminds me of Joe Camel. Nice work, I chuckled.


 
You read my mind


----------



## asal (Mar 17, 2011)

Ha ha ha, Nice work


----------



## Frequency (Mar 21, 2011)

Funny stuff


----------

